# I think since BHMs are gaining...



## steph_eff (Jul 26, 2008)

there old outfits such as shirts, polo shirts, jeans etc must be getting way too tight

take a picture of ur tight outfits and post them here


----------



## snowyskies (Jul 26, 2008)

oh i second that thought.... show us what you've got guys


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's me in an old work shirt that fir maybe 1 year or 2 ago? not a gret pic sorry as it's on my cam-phone.

One thing I will say as a gaining guy, it's not just the food bills that are high - it's the clothing bill to! ;-)

Fatstuart


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh god these are my favorite favorite favorite-est types of pictures in the whole wide world.

So effing sexy to see a hot fatty in too tight clothing. Mmmmmm.

Double mmmmmm.


----------



## Melian (Jul 28, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Oh god these are my favorite favorite favorite-est types of pictures in the whole wide world.
> 
> So effing sexy to see a hot fatty in too tight clothing. Mmmmmm.
> 
> Double mmmmmm.




Hells yeah. And this first pic is FANTASTIC.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's one...seconds before the button popped off...lol


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 7, 2008)

Some clothing that has been retired for use outside the house. The shorts buttoned as recently as three months ago.

Don't tell anyone, but I secretly enjoy wearing clothing that's too small.


----------



## Melian (Aug 7, 2008)

You guys are killing me.....seriously. 

Hot hot HOT pics :blush:


----------



## cammy (Aug 7, 2008)

Another lovely thread.


----------



## kojack (Aug 8, 2008)

I did expect to actually grow out of my ''36's.... I guess I did.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 8, 2008)

*drools* Sexy pictures guys! 


Here's a pretty good one I have of Chris... it's the first picture I thought of when I saw this thread...

(although I think he has a better version of this picture, which actually contains his face... I'm sure he'll post it later.)


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 9, 2008)

This was may favorite shirt until about a year ago, it's a 4XL
View attachment 47528




I didn't pop a button, i blew out the seam trying to wear it for the picture

View attachment 47529


----------



## iheartsquishys (Aug 10, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> This was may favorite shirt until about a year ago, it's a 4XL
> View attachment 47528
> 
> 
> ...



That pic is adorable and I love the boxers too. 
Great idea for a thread steph_eff.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you very much!
Kind of fun to show every now and again


----------



## zapf (Aug 11, 2008)

So I tried to find some old shirts that were too small for me, but apparently I didn't bring any of them to my new place. :-/

I did, however, find the smallest shirt I had and tried to see if I could pop the buttons. Sadly, the 3XL shirt was just not small enough. 

So I gave it some help.

Check it out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JMEpifQGbs


----------



## cottager (Aug 13, 2008)

Thought I'd contribute  Took this today 

View attachment tight.jpg


----------



## Bly_guy (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95arMEAPP9A


This video isn't on my account, I had taken all my old videos down but someone obviously made a copy...But it is of me


----------



## berlin-girl (Aug 14, 2008)

if i was a cat, i´d PURRRRRRRR now.
great pics so far > hoping for more >>> thanxxx to the sexy belly-boys!


----------



## Durin (Aug 21, 2008)

Even though this shirt is a 2XL I think it qualifies. 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Once a favorite Zeppelin shirt, Now too small to wear out. 

View attachment IMG_0941.JPG


----------



## BeerMe (Aug 22, 2008)

Apologies for the crappy phone pic:


----------



## NyGiant (Aug 27, 2008)

Old Wife beater


----------



## MickeyFFA (Sep 3, 2008)

Love this thread! You guys are all very sexy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 3, 2008)

This shirt isn't too tight on me, but it's rather short lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 4, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> Old Wife beater



*wow!!!! now that is my idea of sexy :smitten: THANKS for sharing
*


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Sep 11, 2008)

It's been awhile since I wore XL


----------



## BaltoBigMan (Sep 12, 2008)

the pants are size 44, the shirt a 3XL 

View attachment M3xlshirt44pants.jpg


View attachment Mstuffedandformal.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 30, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> This was may favorite shirt until about a year ago, it's a 4XL
> View attachment 47528
> 
> 
> ...



DROOOOL :wubu:


----------



## NyGiant (Oct 30, 2008)

about 287 or so


----------



## Jackoblangada (Oct 30, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> DROOOOL :wubu:




:blush::eat1::eat2:


----------



## GainTo260 (Oct 30, 2008)

...I cleaned all the old small shirts out of my closet recently. The first is a shirt I got about 60 pounds ago -- the second is one my company gave me last year, but it was too small right out of the box. 

View attachment pic1.jpg


View attachment pic2.jpg


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 4, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Once a favorite Zeppelin shirt, Now too small to wear out.
> 
> View attachment 48217



(scratches head)

I suppose things must be different up in Michigan. Down here in Texas, I see shirts that fit that way every day. At McDonalds, at the mall, standing outside...

Sadly, I haven't been gaining, so have no suitable pictures to put up.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 4, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> about 287 or so



*meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........dong a wife beater justice* :smitten:


----------



## fattyfatty (Nov 5, 2008)

this is one of my favourite tshirt...too tight:blush: 

View attachment DSCN5178.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 5, 2008)

fattyfatty said:


> this is one of my favourite tshirt...too tight:blush:



*yow.........very nice and welcome*:eat1:


----------



## HopeF (Nov 5, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........dong a wife beater justice* :smitten:



I would love to see more pictures!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2008)

*this was such a good thread....
had to bring it back up........
please don't be shy :smitten:*


----------



## Tad (Dec 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *this was such a good thread....
> had to bring it back up........
> please don't be shy :smitten:*



Heh, I think someone is hoping for holiday gains


----------



## Esther (Dec 18, 2008)

:smitten:
Thanks for reviving this thread.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *this was such a good thread....
> had to bring it back up........
> please don't be shy :smitten:*


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 18, 2008)

...my 4x form in a 2x t.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 18, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> ...my 4x form in a 2x t.



Wow:smitten::smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 18, 2008)

*thanks JohnnyT..you know EXACTLY what I want :smitten::smitten:*


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 18, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> ...my 4x form in a 2x t.




Damn, boy. 
:blush:


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 18, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> :blush::eat1::eat2:



heheh  That's it... good lad


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 18, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> ...my 4x form in a 2x t.



hmmmmmhmmmmmmm  Looking gooood! a big tattooed guy always makes me swoon :happy:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 18, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> ...my 4x form in a 2x t.



You are crazy hot, johnny :smitten:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 19, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Wow:smitten::smitten:





HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks JohnnyT..you know EXACTLY what I want :smitten::smitten:*





Surlysomething said:


> Damn, boy.
> :blush:





kinkykitten said:


> hmmmmmhmmmmmmm  Looking gooood! a big tattooed guy always makes me swoon :happy:





cute_obese_girl said:


> You are crazy hot, johnny :smitten:



 *thanks*


----------



## Melian (Dec 19, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> ...my 4x form in a 2x t.



Little late, but ......HOLY SHIT YOU ARE SEXY.



moar


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 19, 2008)

Melian said:


> Little late, but ......HOLY SHIT YOU ARE SEXY.
> 
> 
> 
> moar



lol...ok. Here's the video.


----------



## Melian (Dec 19, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> lol...ok. Here's the video.





*is now deceased*


----------



## Esther (Dec 19, 2008)

:smitten:
Dear lord!!



johnnytattoos said:


> lol...ok. Here's the video.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 19, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> lol...ok. Here's the video.



Damn I'd sooo hit that!

woah  I'm in need of a change of undies now :blush:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 19, 2008)

Melian said:


> *is now deceased*





Esther said:


> :smitten:
> Dear lord!!





kinkykitten said:


> Damn I'd sooo hit that!
> 
> woah  I'm in need of a change of undies now :blush:


...now I feel so dirty:blink: but kinkykitten...when you get your change of undies..pick me up a new t-shirt.


----------



## Hole (Dec 20, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> ...my 4x form in a 2x t.



You are sooooooooooo cute.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 20, 2008)

Hole said:


> You are sooooooooooo cute.



ok...now I feel dirty _and_ cute


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 20, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> ...my 4x form in a 2x t.



Daaaamn, I gotta check these threads out more often! 

... just so unbelievably sexy. :wubu:


----------



## Esther (Dec 20, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Daaaamn, I gotta check these threads out more often!
> 
> ... just so unbelievably sexy. :wubu:



Yes ma'am, I agree.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 21, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Daaaamn, I gotta check these threads out more often!
> 
> ... just so unbelievably sexy. :wubu:





Esther said:


> Yes ma'am, I agree.



Flattery will get you everywhere.


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 21, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> ...my 4x form in a 2x t.



Oh...sweet...LORD!!!

I need to be checking in with this thread more often.

wow...arousal has reached critical level now...gotta go!


----------



## CBV_5150 (Dec 22, 2008)

I bought this shirt like 2 years ago.

View attachment Picture 31.jpg


View attachment Picture 28.jpg


View attachment Picture 32.jpg


View attachment Picture 34.jpg


And people are always telling me I look like I am losing weight, surrreee.:doh:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 22, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Oh...sweet...LORD!!!
> 
> I need to be checking in with this thread more often.
> 
> wow...arousal has reached critical level now...gotta go!



I'm so running out of witty responses for this thread....Thank you.:wubu:


----------



## Kahlan_FFA (Dec 27, 2008)

.... way too late but
johnnytattoos I think you have just attained hottest man on the planet
good god.. I'm off to a cold shower now


----------



## Weeze (Dec 27, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> I'm so running out of witty responses for this thread....Thank you.:wubu:



Cute x 10.

And what part of PA is this?!?!?!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 27, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Cute x 10.
> 
> And what part of PA is this?!?!?!




Outside of philly <3


----------



## Weeze (Dec 27, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Outside of philly <3



Cute. :doh:


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 27, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> I'm so running out of witty responses for this thread....Thank you.:wubu:



Lol! you look amazing though... looks like you have a big fan club


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 27, 2008)

Kahlan_FFA said:


> .... way too late but
> johnnytattoos I think you have just attained hottest man on the planet
> good god.. I'm off to a cold shower now



Thank you...but that puts way too much pressure on me. However, I'm willing to settle for hottest man on page 4 of this thread.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 27, 2008)

johnnytattoos......


That was hot:wubu::eat1:


Sit on me:eat2:

(That vid was so hot I had to edit this comment 3 times...lol..or was it 4)


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 27, 2008)

*BEST.... Thread....EVER*!


----------



## Esther (Dec 28, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> *BEST.... Thread....EVER*!



I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## kojack (Dec 31, 2008)

Thought I'd pop one more in here... bad camera on the cell phone. Oh well.

Holidays is always good for the waistline.  Somehow managed to gain 50 pounds over the last few months... starting to show.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2009)

kojack said:


> Thought I'd pop one more in here... bad camera on the cell phone. Oh well.
> 
> Holidays is always good for the waistline.  Somehow managed to gain 50 pounds over the last few months... starting to show.



*wow :smitten: did i mention nice growth, very sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet *


----------

